# Ash vacuum great price just bought one



## domenick (Oct 30, 2013)

I just bought a powersmith ash vacuum at http://www.fleetfarm.com. The price was $59.99 plus $9.95 shipping. I found a coupon code free shipping type (panthers) to get free shipping.Cheapest price i found by far for what seems to be a good ash vac. I figured i would spread the good word


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 30, 2013)

That is a good deal.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Oct 30, 2013)

I think I paid same price at Benny's a few weeks ago.


----------



## rayttt (Oct 30, 2013)

Claim code of pathers is not valid.


----------



## domenick (Oct 30, 2013)

rayttt said:


> Claim code of pathers is not valid.


its panthers not pathers  if that doesnt work try HAWKEYES.    those are the only coupon codes for free shipping. It should work i used it 20 minutes ago


----------



## rayttt (Oct 30, 2013)

Just ordered one for my self...Dont like having a plastic one.


----------



## jertola (Oct 30, 2013)

That's really good. I paid $94 on amazon a few weeks ago. This is a good little vacuum. I used it a few times and have had not trouble at all with it. It does a very good job filtering the ash. Not a speck of ash comes out back into the living room. I just wish you could attach the adapters to the end of those hose without using the extention. I'm going to have to rig something up. It makes it really hard to clean some of the corners and the top front around the heat exchanger on my p61a.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 30, 2013)

I will probably break down and get one this week. Hestia needs to be cleaned every time you want to fire it. Going through a lot of bags. Wish they had a better sale on pellets.


----------



## Bender1320 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got one from the same place two weeks ago but paid $10 more. Still a good price they run $90 on amazon. Used the same code for free shipping as the op.

I picked up an extra filter for $10 and pellet stove attachment kit for $16 on amazon. The small hose and tools from the kit work great for getting down in the ash traps and around heat exchange tubes. I can even pop the T cap off and feed the small hose back into the combustion fan area since I have a vert pipe right off the back of the stove.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 30, 2013)

Jack Morrissey said:


> I think I paid same price at Benny's a few weeks ago.


 

which Benny's?


----------



## firebroad (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the loveless.  As you can see, more expensive.  Great bargain!


----------



## BBennett (Oct 30, 2013)

out of stock.. you guys put the run on them


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Oct 31, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> which Benny's?


 Raynham Mass


----------



## rayttt (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I just received my Ash Vacuum from fleetfarm.
and opened it up. It looks nice...its all metal hose and extensions is nice except for the length.
The hose is at best 4 feet.
Kind of short for my liking, but Ill get used to it.
This one blows away my plastic shop vac in suction power .
Biggest problem is now I have to vacuum out my stove...and its only been 2 weeks of running.


----------



## dylskee (Nov 4, 2013)

$69.95 now, and out of stock..... Back to the hunt.


----------



## jim3854 (Nov 8, 2013)

Fleetfarm has more Vacs in stock .  good deal


----------



## mchasal (Nov 8, 2013)

jim3854 said:


> Fleetfarm has more Vacs in stock .  good deal



Back up to $69 though. Still better than anything else I found.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 8, 2013)

And the Free Shipping may still be valid with panthers or Hawkeyes as the coupon for free shipping.


----------



## Paul L (Nov 8, 2013)

rayttt said:


> And the Free Shipping may still be valid with panthers or Hawkeyes as the coupon for free shipping.



Hawkeyes just worked for me.


----------



## BBennett (Nov 8, 2013)

Back in stock and just ordered mine thanks for the free shipping code, Domenick


----------



## hyfire (Nov 8, 2013)

This works well, just the hose is a bit short, only complaint.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 8, 2013)

hyfire said:


> This works well, just the hose is a bit short, only complaint.


X2
Know if anyone sells a hose for it? might be able to be modified to use 2..dont know...its way too short!

But works quite well.


----------



## dylskee (Nov 9, 2013)

rayttt said:


> And the Free Shipping may still be valid with panthers or Hawkeyes as the coupon for free shipping.


 I just bought one but neither of the codes worked for me, @ $69.00 still cheaper than anyone else.....


----------



## MarkSJohnson (Nov 10, 2013)

Jack Morrissey said:


> I think I paid same price at Benny's a few weeks ago.



Thanks for posting this, Jack.  I was in RI for the weekend and picked up one of these vacs at the Fall River, MA Bennys.  It was $69 and they had one more left after mine.

I haven't opened / tried it yet, but I think it'll be a better option in the long run than spending $10 each for sheetrock bags for a Shop Vac.


----------



## domenick (Nov 10, 2013)

no problem b bennett. Glad to help anytime i can all you guys have been great


----------



## chillyjillinmaine (Nov 15, 2013)

Just grabbed one on sale $59.99 and the code PANTHERS worked for free shipping!


----------



## SmokeEater (Nov 15, 2013)

mchasal said:


> Back up to $69 though. Still better than anything else I found.





dylskee said:


> $69.95 now, and out of stock..... Back to the hunt.


I just went to this web site       http://www.fleetfarm.com.     a few minutes ago and ordered the vacuum and they were in stock and at $59.99.  No tax and no shipping!!  The promo code panthers did not work for me, but HAWKEYES did.


----------



## becasunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

We bought one as well.  I've used it on the stove a couple of times.  So far I am impressed and pleased.  The suction is great, the vacuum is sturdy and well made.  We ordered a pellet stove cleaning kit for this specific vacuum from Home Depot online, shipped site to store.  It arrived on the same day that the vacuum arrived from Mills Fleet Farm.   The kit works well.  The short adaptor in the pellet stove cleaning kit helps to maneuver around the firebox and reach under the lip/apron that wraps around the top of the firebox.  The brush attachment that comes in the pellet stove cleaning kit is more like a standard brush attachment than the one that comes with the stove.  Home Depot also carries replacement filters online for this vacuum; we ordered a replacement filter to have on hand as well.  The tools fit into slots on the rolling base to which the vacuum is attached.  We stashed the tools we aren't using on the pellet stove in an out of the way place and put the tools we do use in the slots on the rolling base.  The hose that comes with the vacuum is relatively short (about 4', I'm guessing?) but that doesn't bother me.  I've developed the habit of climbing into the pellet stove up to my waist when I'm cleaning it anyway.  Home Depot carries a 10' replacement hose for this vacuum online.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerSmith-Ash-Vacuum-Deep-Cleaning-Kit-PAAC302/204648144#.UobXRFYo7IU

http://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerSmith-Ash-Vacuum-Filter-PAAC301/203656952#.UobXY1Yo7IU

http://www.homedepot.com/p/PowerSmi...placement-Hose-PAAC303/204648179#.UobXhVYo7IU


I'm really happy that we purchased this ash vacuum.


----------



## rayttt (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm really happy that we purchased this ash vacuum.[/quote said:
			
		

> X2


----------



## eddyburns (Nov 16, 2013)

SmokeEater said:


> I just went to this web site       http://www.fleetfarm.com.     a few minutes ago and ordered the vacuum and they were in stock and at $59.99.  No tax and no shipping!!  The promo code panthers did not work for me, but HAWKEYES did.



The promo codes are all giving error message script..


----------



## Augmister (Nov 16, 2013)

Been eyeing this vac as it is a pain to drag in my 14HP Rigid every time I want to vacuum.   Just bought this unit on sale.  If you add a hunting item, the shipping is free.  I threw in a Silicon Cloth for Four Bucks so I'm done for $63.00.   Priceless!    Thanks, all!


----------



## MarkSJohnson (Nov 16, 2013)

I unboxed and used the Powersmith vac for the first time this morning.

Honestly, I'm impressed.  It had good power, was quieter than all but one of my other workshop vacs, had a few well-designed accessories and lots of nice touches...such as the Velcro wrap for the power cord.  The manual was even well written....an aberration these days!

As others have said, it would be nice if the hose were a little longer, but that wasn't a big deal.  And it didn't have a "normal" brush attachment (I added one that isn't used from another ShopVac of the same size) though it does have a small, Nifty pivoting brush attachment.

Do you guys still offer bonus points for using the word "Nifty"?


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Reviving an old thread,
to ask if you guys are still satisfied with your "PowerSmith" vac's have they held up and still contain the dust ??


----------



## chillyjillinmaine (Mar 4, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> Reviving an old thread,
> to ask if you guys are still satisfied with your "PowerSmith" vac's have they held up and still contain the dust ??




I am - I use it weekly and have no complaints


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

chillyjillinmaine said:


> I am - I use it weekly and have no complaints



Do you HAVE to buy the filter kit or can you use it as is ?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't know what filter kit you are talking about. The vac comes with a great filter in it. And replacements are ten bucks. But the vac is ready to go out of the box and the filter is washable and should last a long time if you don't screw up and suck up hot coals.


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't know what filter kit you are talking about. The vac comes with a great filter in it. And replacements are ten bucks. But the vac is ready to go out of the box and the filter is washable and should last a long time if you don't screw up and suck up hot coals.


Ok thanks.

HD sales filters and tool kits, but I guess they are just replacements.......
I'm currently waiting to see if somebody posts a promo code on another forum I frequent, If so or not I'll place the order tonight. (My cheapness will allow me to wait till later if there is a chance to save a buck !!)


----------



## Bridgeman (Mar 4, 2014)

I purchased a PowerSmith a few weeks ago. I seems well made and filters ash very well. The tool are very well designed. The crevis tool with the 90 deg. swivel brush is a little gem. The suction is good, not great.  The motor seems to get quite hot after just a few minutes of use. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bridgeman said:


> I purchased a PowerSmith a few weeks ago. I seems well made and filters ash very well. The tool are very well designed. The crevis tool with the 90 deg. swivel brush is a little gem. The suction is good, not great.  The motor seems to get quite hot after just a few minutes of use. Has anyone else noticed this?


it is a 10 Amp motor........ therefore there is a potential of over 1,000 Watts.

Glad to hear your happy with it, I just ordered mine from EBAY, $88 shipped and I will have it Friday


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 4, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> it is a 10 Amp motor........ therefore there is a potential of over 1,000 Watts.
> 
> Glad to hear your happy with it, I just ordered mine from EBAY, $88 shipped and I will have it Friday


Could have done much better at Fleet Farm, previously mentioned in this thread. Mine was $60 shipped. Goes on sale all the time.


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Could have done much better at Fleet Farm, previously mentioned in this thread. Mine was $60 shipped. Goes on sale all the time.


they are currently over $90 shipped and would take a week to get to me...........
By the time they would be on sale heating season will be over.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 4, 2014)

"(My cheapness will allow me to wait till later if there is a chance to save a buck !!)"
I was just going by your statement above....you waited this long......


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> "(My cheapness will allow me to wait till later if there is a chance to save a buck !!)"
> I was just going by your statement above....you waited this long......


touche !!
I meant till later today, but good point.....
Than I realized I could have it by Saturday (my next cleaning) if I ordered it by noon.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 4, 2014)

7 year old Little 2 gallon wet/dry from HD...very light. don't need anything big [size or megawatts] for pellet ash..
socks for the exhaust end ? extra...
wife not complaining about ash dust? Priceless..


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been using one of our shop vac's......I cant buy for a minute that somebody has "no dust" with using a regular shop vac.


----------



## Bridgeman (Mar 4, 2014)

That's why I upgraded to an ash vac. One sunny morning I got a good look at the exhaust stream of a shop vac in the sun coming through the picture window. It looked like smoke from a volcano blowing in the room.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 4, 2014)

Bridgeman said:


> That's why I upgraded to an ash vac. One sunny morning I got a good look at the exhaust stream of a shop vac in the sun coming through the picture window. It looked like smoke from a volcano blowing in the room.


Should have shown the "white sock" before I tossed it the other day.
that's where the dust goes... started getting a bit black.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 4, 2014)

wsar10 said:


> I have been using one of our shop vac's......I cant buy for a minute that somebody has "no dust" with using a regular shop vac.


should have taken a picture of the " white sock"  on the exhaust end before I tossed it.
that;s where the dust goes.... started to get little black...


----------



## becasunshine (Mar 5, 2014)

The Power Smith ash vacuum is one of the best purchases we've made in a long time.  Still loving it.


----------



## Tony K (Mar 5, 2014)

I bought one of these from Amazon, the price was higher but free shipping so it equaled out. Couldn't get the codes to work for Fleetfarm as stated above. I also bought the longer hose (10') based on the complaints and glad I did. Thinking they should just up the price and include the 10' hose period! Vac works great!


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 5, 2014)

the PS must have a drywall type filter in it. if so, that's what's making it work well. you can put a drywall filter on any shop vac for 15 bucks. still not seeing


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 5, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> the PS must have a drywall type filter in it. if so, that's what's making it work well. you can put a drywall filter on any shop vac for 15 bucks. still not seeing


why a another vac is needed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone find a decent ash vac at a box store? Or are they just a waste of money from them?


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 5, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Anyone find a decent ash vac at a box store? Or are they just a waste of money from them?


Home Depot sales the vac I just ordered.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 5, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> still not seeing why a another vac is needed.


An ash vac is specifically designed for ashes. It is made of metal, has a metal hose, and a fire resistant washable reusable filter. A shop vac does not and a paper drywall filter could very easily catch fire in the off chance an ember is mistakenly sucked in. In the fine print of most shop vacs they tell you not to use them on ashes......to me worth every penny of $60.


----------



## Ejectr (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah...too bad they're $79 now.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ejectr said:


> Yeah...too bad they're $79 now.


hang in there....if you are not in a rush, they go on sale quite often.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 6, 2014)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> An ash vac is specifically designed for ashes. It is made of metal, has a metal hose, and a fire resistant washable reusable filter. A shop vac does not and a paper drywall filter could very easily catch fire in the off chance an ember is mistakenly sucked in. In the fine print of most shop vacs they tell you not to use them on ashes......to me worth every penny of $60.


has anyone ever sucked up a hot coal to see what would happen?


----------



## Enigma869 (Mar 6, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> has anyone ever sucked up a hot coal to see what would happen?


 
I suspect it wouldn't be an issue.  Aren't ash vacs designed to vacuum hot ash?  I always assumed they were, given they're all made out of metal and usually have no plastic.


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 6, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> has anyone ever sucked up a hot coal to see what would happen?


Back when I had the plumbing and heating business I would service boiler's and furnaces all the time while hot some of them being coal boilers. I used a Sid Harvey 5gal sweeper (the thing weighed a ton and helped fore arm tone after carrying it down basement steps all winter  ) but never an issue or a confirmed "hot coal".


----------



## wsar10 (Mar 6, 2014)

I got the vacuum today and used it tonight.
The thing works great, I am impressed that $90 vacuum works this well, and as said before the brush/crevis tool is a must have !
Thanks guys for providing info that helped me to make a good purchase.


----------



## SmokeEater (Mar 6, 2014)

Yup, the PowerSmith is well worth the money and I too use it often.  More than once a week.  I do a good clean on the PB105 every Saturday and the little vacuum works flawlessly pumping NO dust into the cellar keeping the wife happy.  My shop vac did the opposite.  Dust in -- more dust out!!


----------



## Rhody PJ (Mar 15, 2014)

Picked up a powersmith at Benny's yesterday for 69.99...great litlle vacuum.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 16, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> I suspect it wouldn't be an issue.  Aren't ash vacs designed to vacuum hot ash?  I always assumed they were, given they're all made out of metal and usually have no plastic.


don't they warn against sucking up hot ashes? so if you can't suck up hot ash and you could use a shop vac for 1/4 the cost with a drywall filter and do the same job, what value is here?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> don't they warn against sucking up hot ashes? so if you can't suck up hot ash and you could use a shop vac for 1/4 the cost with a drywall filter and do the same job, what value is here?



They can warn you all they want but it happens. The PowerSmith has a washable burn resistant filter and if the thing gets too hot, as in when you suck up embers, the motor shuts down. To each their own but at the price and with extra filters costing just ten bucks if you ever need one, I love this thing.


----------



## vgrund (Mar 17, 2014)

For me I always let my pellet stove cool down a while anyway, so I can get behind the baffle for cleaning.  Hot ashes are rarely a concern, though I am a safety freak. Keeping the dust down is bigger a concern.


----------



## St_Earl (Mar 18, 2014)

these days i remove the greatest bulk of the ash manually with a thin flat piece of sheet metal as a dust pan and place it in the metal bucket from the crappy ash vac i bought at tsc.
this speeds the cooling process to effectively zero time and allows me to be able to visually examine the remaining (very) small pile of ash for any embers.
i just use my ancient shop vac. i cobbled together an extended hose so i can set the vac out on the enclosed front porch to keep the dust out of the house.
it works out since the front door is right there near the stove.
the vac is so old they don't make a hepa filter to fit it. but even w/ just a paper filter over the foam filter, the dust escaping is very minimal.

ps- never ever buy this (*absolute* piece of shite) ash vac - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it's not only anemically weak, but the motor overheats and shuts down if you run it more than a few minutes at a time. this is confirmed by at least one other board member who bought the same vac as me.


----------



## Tonyray (Mar 18, 2014)

This cheapie from HD works just as good.....
30.00 vrs 79.00..
I prefer it due to small 2 gallon size.
don't like haulin a 5 gallon from the basement for the small
amount of pellet stove ash..
sock catches any and all dust..
and yes, I do wait till embers have died out.


----------



## TimfromMA (Mar 18, 2014)

I will use my ash vac about every 10 bags or so to do a very quick cleanout of the ashes around the burnpot and vacuum out the ash pan too all without shutting the stove down. I've been doing this ever since the stove was installed with zero problems.


----------



## jmart (Mar 18, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> ps- never ever buy this (absolute piece of shite) ash vac -
> it's not only anemically weak, but the motor overheats and shuts down if you run it more than a few minutes at a time. this is confirmed by at least one other board member who bought the same vac as me.




St-Earl,
Thanks for the review. I'm sure you saved others some grief.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 18, 2014)

Hubby built a water filter, for between the shop vac, and stove for our daughter.
She is stilled told to wait until the stove is "cold"....but the shop vac filter, still looks like new.

He has one on his sandblasting cabinet - that used to be notorious, for eating a shop vac a year.


----------



## Ejectr (Mar 18, 2014)

Use the shop vac with Heppa filter every 1 ton in the PF100.


----------



## ian105 (Nov 27, 2014)

This ash vac is back on sale @ fleetfarm.com for 59.99 with free shipping


----------



## bogieb (Nov 28, 2014)

Just ordered one. I have hated using my little shop vac for the stoves, but couldn't see paying 100 for an ash vac. 60 with free shipping though is up my ally. Thanks ion for bringing this back up and letting us know they are back on sale!


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 28, 2014)

If you can get to their store tomorrow they are going to sell pellets for $3.59 a bag!


----------



## bogieb (Nov 28, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> If you can get to their store tomorrow they are going to sell pellets for $3.59 a bag!



Wishing right now I didn't live in New England - LOL


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 28, 2014)

Might be a great place to visit, but live?


----------



## bogieb (Nov 29, 2014)

Got notification that the ash vac has shipped - they don't waste any time!


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 29, 2014)

Rhody PJ said:


> Picked up a powersmith at Benny's yesterday for 69.99...great litlle vacuum.


does the silver nozzle disconnect from the black flex hose or is it a permanant attachment
on the PowerSmith


----------



## fireitup (Nov 29, 2014)

Sears/Craftsman has an Ash Vac for 69.99 everyday price.  Mother-in-law bought me one for my birthday, works great, love it.  Has a lot of nice attachments too that I actually use.


----------



## bas157 (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone's PowerSmith get quite warm on top when running for a few minutes (and no, I didn't suck up anything hot, stove had been off for several days)? Not sure if its normal or if something is wrong with mine.


----------



## Bridgeman (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine does get hot. It seems unreasonably hot to me but it runs fine. If I had not purchased it mail order, I would have exchanged it for another one.


----------



## Harman newbie (Nov 30, 2014)

domenick said:


> I just bought a powersmith ash vacuum at http://www.fleetfarm.com. The price was $59.99 plus $9.95 shipping. I found a coupon code free shipping type (panthers) to get free shipping.Cheapest price i found by far for what seems to be a good ash vac. I figured i would spread the good word


just bought it. Thanks for the info. 60 bucks is a great price for this vac


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow these are like $112 on amazon right now. I ordered one for 60.

Been using just a normal shop vac, hadnt noticed anything coming back out the exhaust, but its a huge shopvac, loud, plastic, etc.


----------



## twodogs02 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just ordered this then I noticed this thread started on 10/2013 but the vacuum is the same price today!


----------



## Harman newbie (Nov 30, 2014)

twodogs02 said:


> I just ordered this then I noticed this thread started on 10/2013 but the vacuum is the same price today!


Yup and no coupon code needed 60 bucks out the door with free shipping


----------



## LuvMyPellets (Nov 30, 2014)

You can buy a small brush in HD or Lowes meant for small shop vacs with a 1and 1/4 inch hose-might even be 1 and 1/2 but you can use a little muscle and the rubber end of the powersmith hose will shove inside rather than outside. Makes life easy cleaning the heat tubes as well as the soot on the door glass prior to cleaning it with whatever concoction you prefer. It is the only thing I use in my my Afton Bay except for the little nooks I need the small provided tool on.


----------

